# Subox mini vs ijust2



## Nightwalker (22/1/16)

I the right corner we have... Ag boet, yous sommer knows wheres this must be going.
So support your champion and attack the oppent. Tell us what kit wins.


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/16)

there is no fight.

subbox is in a different league. 

your pitting a heavyweight against an amateur in this match

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (22/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> there is no fight.
> 
> subbox is in a different league.
> 
> your pitting a heavyweight against an amateur in this match


Hahahaha, and its on. Ty for your input. Love your way of describing things


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/16)

in the left corner > 

sporting red and black / white and black trunks
vw up to 60w of power
the 2015 tank of the year - subtank mini ! > with 2 occ coils and an rba base
replaceable 18650 batteries with usb charging
here is "the subbox mini !!!!!"

and the challenger who was supposed to be in the rightcorner, but is running backstage to call his mommy...... the i just 2

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Pixstar (22/1/16)

Love the Subox Mini kit, without doubt it is (in my humble opinion) the true pioneer of easy to use, good quality vaping gear, for the smoker who wants to quit easily. It deserves an award and should have been on all reviewer's 'Best of 2015' list. It started the revolution into great vaping at affordable pricing. Yes, it might not be the king of kits now, but it set the standard that all others followed.
That been said, I often use an iJust2 kit when my BIL visits and it is too an awesome setup at a great price. Perhaps aimed more at the guy who wants to also chuck clouds from the start.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/16)

i had a mini cloud comp in our office... a guy with an ijust2 called out someone who had a subvod... was rather epic to watch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (22/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i had a mini cloud comp in our office... a guy with an ijust2 called out someone who had a subvod... was rather epic to watch


Who won?! And in an attempt not to derail the thread. My subox mini literally saved my life (from stinkies that is, it didn't take a bullet or anything), so nothing compares!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i had a mini cloud comp in our office... a guy with an ijust2 called out someone who had a subvod... was rather epic to watch


Got a feeling the iJust2 took it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (22/1/16)

sounds like Shaun "_Don King_" Patrick needs a new contender.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (22/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Got a feeling the iJust2 took it


Maybe, but you should see the clouds I can throw with my EVOD Mega! Hahaha!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouder (22/1/16)

Bell rings, the iJust2 pisses itself, and goes home!

Kbox wins!

Honestly speaking, the Kbox is in a different league than the iJust2, it's like comparing a Dacia Bakkie (yes, you remember those) against a Ranger 3.2! Theres no way the iJust2 can even try to compete against a Kbox.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Got a feeling the iJust2 took it



i had to award the win to the ijust2 but gave the subvod user a handshake for his troubles

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/1/16)

Both are class champs in their own right, but as @shaunnadan put it, no contest if pitted against each other.

Kangertech started a new era of vaping with the release of the Subtank and Subtank Mini, and paired this with an entry-level sub-ohm capable mod pitted at the new vaper, but spec-wise still a good enough workhorse for any experienced vaper. It was a hit from the word go, and it earned them newfound respect in the vaping world.

The iJust is also a good device, but very simplistic in form and functionality. Performance is still stunning for such a simple device though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Casper (22/1/16)

Putting the entire MOD aside, the SubTank mini is already absolutely awesome! I'm not sure know if it is really beatable.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (22/1/16)

I don't own either of the two devices. However, I have Googled and Utubed the crunch out of the two and spoken to a few people. I agree, these are in two fifferent leagues completely. Having said that, I already have two TC mods and two RTA's. My next purchase will be the iJust 2 as it is different, versitile, simple to use, very well priced, and there are less parts that can go wrong. It is also a nice to have among all the TC Mods we end up acquiring. I cant wait untill the end of the month. I will review the iJust 2 when I get it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (22/1/16)

I had the subox mini. Sold it. Bought the ijust2. Gonna keep it. But... I'm buying another subox mini. I know I know

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/1/16)

Clouder said:


> Bell rings, the iJust2 pisses itself, and goes home!
> 
> Kbox wins!
> 
> Honestly speaking, the Kbox is in a different league than the iJust2, it's like comparing a Dacia Bakkie (yes, you remember those) against a Ranger 3.2! Theres no way the iJust2 can even try to compete against a Kbox.





shaun patrick said:


> I had the subox mini. Sold it. Bought the ijust2. Gonna keep it. But... I'm buying another subox mini. I know I know


I don't use my Subox that often now but can't get myself to sell it, sentimental me...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I the right corner we have... Ag boet, yous sommer knows wheres this must be going.
> So support your champion and attack the oppent. Tell us what kit wins.



My experience with these two is with the tanks only.
I have the subtank mini and the iJust2 (tanks only)

With the commercial coils that come with the tank, the iJust2 wins. Better vape on the iJust2 for me with the standard commercial coils.

But I havent tested the mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------

